# obx headers with res



## lil_italy (Feb 4, 2011)

hey fellow gto owners. i got a 06 GTO a few weeks ago and been reading on here for months b4 i sighed up today.

i am lookin at the OBX headers with resonators and getting the magnaflow cat back with tax money.

my question is will this be ridiculous loud or just loud? why i ask is i live in a apartment complex that is sumwhat quite. i just dont want to be that much of an annoyance.

the other thing i was lookin at was maybe taking the resonators out and having a shop weld in high flow cats. thats only if it will sound louder than i was hoping. 

can sumone plz help me?

thanks mario


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You will piss your neighbors off if you do long tubes.


----------



## lil_italy (Feb 4, 2011)

damn that bad huh 

do u think it will help quite it down if high flow cats were put in place of the resonators? 

i see magnaflow make catted mid pipes for a reasonable price. but would be cheaper im sure to have cats welded in place of the resonators.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Long tubes make your car retarded loud, with our without cats. I've heard Pacesetters w/ catless mids on a stock catback and its was noticeably louder then me with catless mids and a catback.

I warm my car up in the mornings at the top of our driveway where the garage is. I can still hear my car from inside the house that is about 1/2 down the driveway.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Meh, loud is a matter of opinion. A lot depends on what you're running for a catback. Invariably, anything is going to be louder than stock, you could hear a mouse fart over the stock system.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Anybody know what stock exhaust decibels are vs say Kooks LTs with H pipe and cat backs? I would like the headers but don't really want to attract too much (police) attention. What about just the Long Tubes and keeping everything else stock? Worth it or bad idea? Has anybody done it? California has a 95 decibel law but don't know what it is in Texas where I live.


----------



## Larry57Savoy (Aug 1, 2010)

I've stock exhaust up till the cats then flowmasters and it is REALLY loud when I'm romping on it. I couldn't imagine if I put those $1000 full length headers and after market cats on. WAY TOO LOUD!!


----------



## lil_italy (Feb 4, 2011)

i just ordered the magnaflow cat back for now then ill go from there. 

but i know it would be a waste not to have headers on with a cam. but that will be next years tax money.

thanks guys for yer input on this


----------



## lil_italy (Feb 4, 2011)

well im set with getting the JBA shorties. since i dont want to mess with removing the steering shaft. id rather have more HP then torq with the LTs but either way im sure ill be happy.


----------



## choicesmade24 (Sep 7, 2009)

Anybody actuallly install a set of OBX? How do they fit?


----------



## george g (Mar 26, 2009)

They fit fine from what I've read.


----------

